# North Carolina Trip Report



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally got around to our 7 day bareboat charter with Carolina Wind Yachting Center : Pacific Seacraft, Zodiac and Brokerage Boats out of Washington, NC on In Concert, their Saga 409 and had a GREAT TIME!
The company was terrific, the boat was in great condition, the beaches unbelieveable and the weather couldn't have been better. 
First day we dashed 60 nm down the Pamlico and across the Sound to Ocracoke for 2 nights at Anchorage Marina, then a dash to Beaufort via ICW to anchor Town Creek overnight before heading off shore for an ocean day sail and then pulled into Lookout Bight for 2 nights. Next it was up the ICW for a quick stop at Oriental Harbor Marina before anchoring out last night in Bonner Bay off the Bay River.
DO NOT PASS ON THIS CRUISING AREA IF YOU'RE WORRIED ABOUT SHALLOW WATER AND SHIFTING SHOALS. I thought I'd be looking at single digit depths after reading the cruising guides but there's way plenty of 10' to 20'+ water...and it's a soft bottom!
I think it just may be the best cruising area on the entire East coast! Can't say enough good things! ... and we didn't have time to stop at Bath, Belhaven and other historic ports o' call.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time. I thought the same thing about depth issues at Bonner Bay as well. Definitely soft bottom, had a heck of a time with getting the anchor up. Probably pulled up 30 extra pounds of mud with it.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice! Glad you enjoyed the Carolina's!


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the _Southwinds_ magazine article in the current Feb 2013 issue -

ReadOz - Read - Southwinds Magazine - February 2013

Can't say enough great things about coastal North Carolina and the folks at Carolina Wind!

Watch the March issue for the follow-up article - 'a NC mini-cruising guide' format.


----------



## Letrappes (Apr 30, 2010)

If you ever get a chance you should sail to Edenton, NC. That's probably my favorite of all the towns along the sounds. There's free dockage right off downtown with showers and everything and a nice restaurant/bar called Waterman's that's about a block north of the docks on Broad St. Very worth checking out. I really miss sailing around the sounds up there.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

We started sailing out of Oriental which lead to living aboard full time so I can understand how you or anyone else can enjoy sailing NC. I think it would take years to explore everything the NC coast has to offer sailors.


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Any boat, any water - that's a great start! So many fantastic places to sail and explore but for me, I really think the best area along the eastern US coast is North Carolina. I agree, you could spend years there exploring all that it offers!


----------

